# hood is jam need help



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys need help i worked on the car tonight and add to play with the hood cable I put it right back in place when finish, but one side of the hood doesn't want to unlock ... It actually already happen to me but I managed to open it from under the car playing with a long bar, but this time it won't let me....please help thank you


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Does the cable have a lot of slack? Which side is not unlatching? For faster help post this up in quattroworld.com


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

thanks for the advice i just posted on quattro world..thk you


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Alex164)*

Just pull on the cable with until it pops. Happened to me to a little anger to pull it far enough.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

It's most likely the tabs that hold the cable tight to the rad support area. They are weak plastic and break allowing extra slack. I rigged mine up with little metal retainers and never had the problem again


----------

